

New Perspective On Patterns of Weight Gain and Loss - jackchristopher
http://focus.hms.harvard.edu/2009/010909/metabolism.shtml

======
sak84
Sounds like Seth Roberts' Shangri-Diet is getting some serious research to
back it up.

<http://www.sethroberts.net/science/>

